# New Memba!!!



## dannyboy

hi,

im dannyboy im a new memba

i have a pregnant female african and a male african

a male and female ghost that are nearly ready for ther lasst shed

and im gettin either male or female giant asain next week yes

hiya evry 1


----------



## Peekaboo

Hey Danny, welcome to the boards!

You'll probably find that your thread will be moved to the "Introduce Yourself" forum shortly.


----------



## Rick

Welcome


----------



## robo mantis

welcome


----------



## dannyboy

yo how u all doin wud like to know wat mantids sum of u gt and sum pics ill get pics of mine real soon i gt sum but some of mine av shed so need new ones ha ha cheers for the welcome


----------



## Rick

> yo how u all doin wud like to know wat mantids sum of u gt and sum pics ill get pics of mine real soon i gt sum but some of mine av shed so need new ones ha ha cheers for the welcome


Huh? Man that is hard to read......


----------



## dannyboy

ha ha soz,

i ment to say i wud like to know wat mantids sum of u got and c sum pics of them

i wud show u pics of mine but some of mine hav shed so i need to update ma pics

sz fo the bad english

but i am english honest hehe


----------



## dannyboy

sorry again :lol: 

what mantids you got and can i see pictures of em

i would show you pictures of mine, but my pictures are out of date because some of my mantids have moulted so i need to update my picture collection


----------



## robo mantis

lol yeah try not to take in slang even know i understood it people that are smart and proper don't get us guys lol.


----------



## dannyboy

sweet lol so what mantids you got


----------



## robo mantis

3 H.grandis.

2 egyptian mantids (a mating pair wait for male to mature).

over 60 chinese mantis eggs

2 European eggs

and 1 B. mendica egg (devels flower mantis) this thing never hatches!! lol


----------



## dannyboy

coool dels flower sooo want one of them they are gorg

ive got a pregnant african mantis so she will be laying soon and i have nearly adult ghosts breedin pair yeh!


----------



## hibiscusmile

Hi Dannyboy, welcome to the forum, where are u from?


----------



## dannyboy

hiya,

huddersfield in yorkshire you??


----------



## hibiscusmile

Wow! Love to see it. I'm in Medina, Ohio, farm country, near the Amish. Closest town about 16 miles away. Not to far, no hills or mountains here, but lots of small lakes which I love, but wouldn't mind a hill or 2! Right now it is snowing and ice here. Yesterday it was 65 and beautiful. Snow is my almost favorite! Rain is the best, but not cold rain, unless I am in a spy mood. But as long as it is not hot I like it all. I know 2 m info!


----------

